# Saprissa Basketball in Costa Rica



## RichardBlank (Jan 22, 2008)

We had Khalid Reeves play for Saprissa last year.Pretty amazing to have a x pro playing. He did well, and unfortunately, Saprissa lost in the finals against Barva.

Good basketball and a huge potential for growth here.




Richard



.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Welcome to the site! :cheers:

Is Khalid Reeves the first former NBA player to play there? I remember him on the Heat, I think.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

RichardBlank said:


> We had Khalid Reeves play for Saprissa last year.Pretty amazing to have a x pro playing. He did well, and unfortunately, Saprissa lost in the finals against Barva.
> 
> Good basketball and a huge potential for growth here.
> 
> ...


Welcome Richard

Having seen them play in France, I always wondered why Khalid Reeves and William Avery could not find a spot on an NBA bench. They both are talented players.


----------



## RichardBlank (Jan 22, 2008)

Krstic All Star

Thanks for the reply. Yes, Khalid played for the University of Arizona, went first round 12th pick to Miami. Had a good career that was unfortunately short because of a knee injury. When he came to Costa Rica, he was a superstar. He spent a lot of time visiting schools and doing news interviews. He did it for free and with a passion. I still speak with him and he mentioned that he is staring a charity in New York. Keep your eyes open!


starvydas

Very much so. I know that he still receives offers and is currently coaching Christ the King High School, where he began.


There are rumors that big Ben Davis from u of a may make an appearance this year.I will keep you posted.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I remember his knee injury - I actually thought it ended his career, though it's nice to see that it hasn't. What kind of charity work does he do exactly?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I remember Khalid Reeves well. As I recall, his problems in the NBA were slightly more than just his injuries: he was also what was then seemingly more dreaded than ever (but not so much anymore), a guard who was neither pure point nor pure shooter. Frankly, if he were entering this year's draft, I'm certain people would feel better about him without worrying about whether they had to "convert" him. 

starvydas, I can tell you about William Avery, as he was in Minnesota after the Wolves wasted a pick on him: he was clueless. His talent was unquestioned, but he simply did not understand how to run an NBA team at that point in his life. He was a fool to leave Duke after just two years* (and only one as the primary point guard), as he needed more seasoning. He sat buried on the bench in Minnesota, unable to crack the rotation even when those in front of him had injury problems. And then he was unceremonially dumped. He has tried to catch on elsewhere in the NBA, but he's not good enough to warrant a team choosing him over someone either less talented but steady, or younger and therefore theoretically with more potential. Will Avery is yet another example of someone confusing the physical ability to play in the NBA with a player's likelihood of being a good NBA player. 

*He did make about $3.6 million over his time with the Wolves, so you might consider that something other than foolishness. But how much more might he have made had he been more ready to take advantage of his situation and earn a second NBA contract?


----------

